# Leaving alder cones in the tank? And how many?



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there ...you can leave them ... the shrimps will eat it bare and when is like that you will take out and replace with new ones.... 
read this 
http://www.aldercones.com/
and make your own recipe ...it works diffrent for everyone like i see it .... 
water ph and personal habits may vary ....


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Not all shrimps will eat it. My blue velvets, pfr, and crs don't ever touch it.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

but still will not harm them if you leave it in ? 
damn your picky shrimps LOL!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I put about 20 in my 10 gallon tank. My shrimps love them!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In my 20gal tanks, I usually just toss in a handful every 2-3 months. Not so much for the tannins but my shrimp usually devour them.

When coupled with leaf litter and such, they come in handy when on vacation. Provide plenty of tasty bits.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

sapphoqueen said:


> but still will not harm them if you leave it in ?
> damn your picky shrimps LOL!


They rather not be fed lmao. They eat the microorganisms in the tank. They're extremely picky with food. Too high class for me

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Neevie (Apr 26, 2013)

How much you put in depends on the cones. I put 5 in my 10g and 5 in my 30g. My 10 is crystal clear while my 30 looks like tea.


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------

